# Magnum Primers



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

Can I use Magnum primers in a 22-250? 
What will happen?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes you can. They burn a little longer and hotter if you have a load for LR primers you will want to back your load off a little and do a little load testing.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I load magnum primers as a matter of course, when I know I will be shooting in very cold temperatures. No powder reductions should be necessary, even in normal temperatures, unless your load is right at maximum recommended powder volume.
When in doubt, reduce volume by two grains, and work back up in .2 grain increments
Burl


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

That's all I use, no problems at all with any rifle or hamdgun caliber...


----------

